# Handbook of fire handbook of fire and explosion protection engineering principles for oil, gas, che



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2012)

HANDBOOK OF FIRE AND EXPLOSION PROTECTION ENGINEERING PRINCIPLES FOR OIL, GAS, CHEMICAL,AND RELATED FACILITIES.على الرابط: http://www.4shared.com/get/Iku3QI9P/HANDBOOK_OF_FIRE_AND_EXPLOSION.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (9 مايو 2012)

*Industrial Fire Protection Handbook
على الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/get/jq1WtzIq/Industrial_Fire_Protection_Han.html*


----------



## imabohilal (1 يوليو 2013)

Thanks


----------



## sayed00 (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكورة


----------

